
AI Can Automatically Fire Low-Productivity Workers - TechFinder
https://medium.com/futuresin/ai-can-automatically-fire-low-productivity-workers-f89654370ce1
======
SmellyPotato22
You could always track employee productivity with traditional statistical
methods and they have been doing it for years. Just because we have super
fancy regression analysis with ML doesn't mean humans will loose their rights.
Linear regression is just as dangerous for our rights.

